# Hunting Squirrels in Toledo



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Serious question, is it legal to hunt squirrels on my own property inside of the city with an air gun? 

I have all of the required licenses and would only take them in season. We have way too many squirrels in my neighborhood and they are destroying my lawn and have been trying to get into the attic. I would eat them and not let them go to waste, just want to thin the population a little bit.

I have been unable to find my answer searching the internet. Has anyone else done this legally or am I out of luck?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

probably not because most city's don't allow using an air gun inside the city limits. go to the police station and ask them, then you'll know for sure.

I'll add. if they are nuisance you might be able to get a permit to kill them then.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There is no hunting inside city limits. Air guns fall under the firearms ordinance. As soon as someone complains about you shooting at squirrels to TPD or ODNR let the citations rain.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Live trap them takem in the garage and pop[ them skin and eat then nobody see's anything


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I tend to think like slimdaddy45. You should be able to trap pests. Shooting seems to pose problems if you're within a city boundary. It's different if you live in a township. The police should help you with this question.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

http://library.amlegal.com/nxt/gateway.dll?f=templates&fn=default.htm&vid=amlegal:toledo_oh_m

I found my answer and the answer is no.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

the_waterwolf said:


> http://library.amlegal.com/nxt/gateway.dll?f=templates&fn=default.htm&vid=amlegal:toledo_oh_m
> 
> I found my answer and the answer is no.


 I didnt see anything in there regarding airguns. Maybe I missed it It stated youre not allowed to shoot something that used a projectile with an explosive propellant. Im going to call the TPD , because I shoot airguns in my yard all the time. I was under the impression that was legal. I wasnt under the impression that it was legal to shoot squirrels out my laundry room window, but I have been known to do that on occassion LOL


----------

